# 1.5" Quickspins



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

*Regarding Quikspins*

Quikspins are much like the wind! They Blow! Had em on my fatboys, suck big time, some like em, but for me duravane or feathers get tighter groups and performance and accuracy.


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

*Regarding Quikspins*

Quikspins are much like the wind! They Blow! Had em on my fatboys, suck big time, some like em, but for me duravane or feathers get tighter groups and performance and accuracy.
Never tried em with Broadheads, maybe they will work, but I am saving my money and using feathers.


----------



## bwhntnfool (Apr 3, 2009)

We have always had good luck with them they do make a little noise. I switched to twisters on my hunting shafts like them really well. Im in the middle of fletching some st epics for my brother in law right now with 1.5 QS let you know how they fly tomorow.


----------



## Bone2bWild (Jun 30, 2006)

*FOBs*

Haven't tried the shorties. But now that I've got a drop away rest, I want to try FOBs.


----------



## deadly (Mar 17, 2006)

Barry O'Regan said:


> Quikspins are much like the wind! They Blow! Had em on my fatboys, suck big time, some like em, but for me duravane or feathers get tighter groups and performance and accuracy.
> Never tried em with Broadheads, maybe they will work, but I am saving my money and using feathers.


ANother fan boy. 

They work well when using broadheads. I love the low profile 3 1/4". Yes there is a slight wind noise, but nothing compared to the noise of the shot. They are super tough and work great with fixed braodheads.

Feathers and other vanes work well, but I found these to help my fixed broadhead a little better.


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

*Fobs?*



Bone2bWild said:


> Haven't tried the shorties. But now that I've got a drop away rest, I want to try FOBs.


Okkkkkkkkkayyyyyyyy, if your using aluminum arrows, buy a metal detector too! Happy Hunting. Many of the guys here have cursed these Flavour of the Month FOBs, God invented Turkeys for a reason, so we could eat em and use their feathers for our arrows,


----------



## halvy (Feb 7, 2009)

i shoot them on my fatboys and i think that that have been great! but that also depends on what you will be doing with them if your shooting long long range then i would say no but if your shooting under 50 yards then ya they do a hell of a job. im using quick spins on my 3d arrows and hunting arrows but my feild arrows will be flex fletch vanes or the new fusion vanes but i havent tried them yet. hope this helps:darkbeer:


----------



## johnnyv917 (Jul 5, 2009)

i shoot the 2 in. quickspin schrink wrap type on my golt tip pro hunters and both fp and bh fly great


----------

